# another no heartbeat here



## Sleepymama (Oct 9, 2003)

I am almost 11 weeks and started spotting around 8 weeks, light brown and some mucousy bits (sorry, TMI). After about a week of that I asked my midwife (I was planning a homebirth) to see if she could hear anything on the doppler & examine me. We couldn't hear anything, and my cervix was closed and I still felt PG, but I decided to have a u/s to be sure.

They did both pelvic and vaginal u/s at 9 weeks and didn't find a heartbeat, and it looks like the baby stopped developing around 7-8 weeks, around when i first started spotting.

I'm having a second u/s on thursday and have had my hcg levels tested (dont have results yet), but I don't feel pregnant at all anymore and I can feel everything shrinking down and I've had a lot of cramps.

But no more spotting. That stopped right after I got the phone call with the u/s results, oddly. My midwife thinks I will m/c naturally by 12 weeks or so but I am not sure I can wait that long. For others in this situation, how long did it take after you were diagnosed with missed abortion before you miscarried naturally? I just feel on edge, like it's going to happen at any time and I keep checking every time I go to the bathroom. Where before I panicked every time I saw spotting, now I feel frustrated that I don't see it. It is so strange to be carrying around a baby that isn't alive anymore. I think I knew even before the u/s though, that something wasn't right. I didn't feel PG enough.


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

I am sorry for your loss mama. I will send lots of love and good vibes your way during these next few weeks. I hope that passing your baby will go as smoothly as possible.
Hugs to you mama...


----------



## kyle98sean02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Steph. I hope it all happens for you soon. With my m/c, I started the day after I found out. This has to be so hard


----------



## Lucky Charm (Nov 8, 2002)

My first miscarriage it was a few days after i found out the baby didnt have a heartbeat.

With my second miscarriage, i had a D & C, because i was actually quite ill, with a bacterial infection, fever and a low blood count.

I am so sorry.


----------



## SagMom (Jan 15, 2002)

I'm so sorry for your loss. The day I started spotting I *knew* that I was loosing the baby. The next day I had an ultrasound which confirmed there was no hb and that the baby had stopped growing. It took a week for the m/c to complete.


----------



## Isfahan (Jul 23, 2004)

I am so sorry ... I know some of what you are going through. Last month I found out that my baby had stopped growing at 6 weeks - I was 9.5 weeks along and still felt pregnant.

I waited 2 weeks to show signs of m/c but nothing happened. Unlike you, I wasn't even spotting. The wait was very stressful because I was still feeling so ill and tired and hoping to m/c and "being prepared" all the time. Every crampy feeling made me hopeful/anxious.

Anyway, after a week I scheduled a D&C for a week ahead so I knew there was an end in sight. When I finally had the D&C I was so relieved. It was a huge relief. My recovery was ok - I had spotting, then a few days of less-than-period bleeding with clots, then spotting until the 10th day post-d&c. Honestly, while I hoped to m/c naturally and avoid surgery (I had the d&c as vacuum aspiration in my OB's office, not general anesthetic) I was terribly relieved to have it over.

Metta
Shannon


----------

